# Favorite source of carbs, protein and fat??



## oliver10_28_2k (Apr 25, 2004)

Favorite source of carbs, protein and fat??


----------



## Vieope (Apr 25, 2004)

_Pizza, barbecue, barbecue. 
You didn´t say healthy.  _


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 25, 2004)

unhealthy might as well get all three at once, bacon double cheeseburger with barbeque sauce and french fries, healthy if we are going for taste, carbs- toss up between oatmeal and brown rice, protein-chicken, fat-peanut butter


----------



## monkeyd (Apr 25, 2004)

Healthy: 

Carbs: Oatmeal, sweet potatoes, wholewheat spaghetti
Protein: Beef/Steak, Venison, Ostrich, Sushi, smoked salmon
Fat: PB, fat in smoked salmon or raw tuna etc, sesame seeds in cooking, then: pine nuts, pistachios, almonds, macadamias, hazelnuts, peanuts, egg yolks.


----------



## LAM (Apr 25, 2004)

protein: poultry
carb: blackeye peas
fat: virgin olive oil


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

Unhealthy:  Cake, pizza, Oh...Fuddrucker's 1/2lb cheeseburger with a lg. order of their fries.  Oh..BREAD!!!  and cheesecake

Healthy:  Ummm...shiot, this is a hard one.  LOL Cuz I am sick of them all!
Protein: Sirloin steak or ground turkey
Carbs: sweet potatoe
Fats:  almonds or cashews


----------



## Vieope (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> cheesecake



_ I never tried cheesecake, I saw an episode of "Friends" that they loved this stuff. Is it that good? Is that too hard to make? _


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2004)

Healthy:
Carbs-Oaties win hands down!
Protein-turkey breast or whey gourmet protein
Fat-olives

Unhealthy: We wont go there!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ I never tried cheesecake, I saw an episode of "Friends" that they loved this stuff. Is it that good? Is that too hard to make? _


easier to buy it already made.   Its some good stuff!


----------



## Vieope (Apr 25, 2004)

[IMG2]http://www.turanopastry.com/images/cheesecake.jpg[/IMG2]
_It looks nice. _


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 25, 2004)

Carbs- Oat bran
Protein- Chicken breast or tuna steak
Fat- Taste-wise: Cashew or Almond Butter
Performance-wise: Fish oil caps

Peace.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> [IMG2]http://www.turanopastry.com/images/cheesecake.jpg[/IMG2]
> _It looks nice. _



you hadda post that didnt you? lol

Protein: salmon
carbs: brown rice
fats: PB


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

damn ya'll are big TEASES!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

That one is WAY better.  Cheesecake Factory Godiva Choc. Cheesecake!


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 25, 2004)

Don't cave in to the dark side. If you go down the cheescake path you are doomed. It's that good and that bad all at the same time...
-OD


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm earning that damn cheesecake in 7 weeks!  Two BIG slices of Godiva Choc. Cheesecake.  yummy for my tummy!


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 25, 2004)

Normal Meals:
Proten: Ground Maveric Beef (96% lean)

Carbs: My personal high fiber/anti-ox mix of- brown rice, garlic, onion, geen pepper, brocolli slaw, collard greens, mushrooms, and low fat low carb brown gravy.

Fats: The 4% fat residual from my protein source above and a small portion of conola oil for cooking and cold pressed extra virgin olive oil post cooking for flavor.

Post Workout Meal:
Carbs: Unflavored cold Pasta with pepper or parmesian (with a creatine/sugar chaser)
Protein: 15 minutes after the carbs, a Chocolate Whey Shake (2 scoops) followed with 1 cup low fat cottage cheese
Fat: 2 Grams of CLA suppliments 

-OD


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by NeedMuscleMass *_
> you hadda post that didnt you? lol
> 
> Protein: salmon
> ...


i think i am one of the only people in the world who hates cheesecake


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

It's ok if you don't like it Az...If you pass it over to me, I'll eat it.


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

Healthy 
Carbs- oats, fruits 
Protein- chicken, salmon, cottage cheese
Fat- Nuts!!!, Olive oil 

Unhealthy
Carbs- The processed cereals   dried fruits
Protein- Lambs 
Fat-  the fat from the protein bars, unhealthy PB


----------



## Paynne (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ I never tried cheesecake, I saw an episode of "Friends" that they loved this stuff. Is it that good? Is that too hard to make? _



WHAT?!?! They don't have cheesecake in Brazil? Dude you're missing out.  My mom makes this awesome one that isn't too heavy, just right.  I wish she wouldn't make it


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

you want cheese cake? just melt cream cheese and strawberries


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

I HATE cheesecake too!  


Carbs: sweet potatoes, oats, cream of buckwheat, fruit
Protein: deer, moose, salmon, trout
Fats: avocados


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 25, 2004)

Cheesecake is my ultimate love.  ITS SO GOT DAMN BAD THOUGH.  1 slice is over 60 grams of fat.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 25, 2004)

OMG...how can you hate cheesecake...I could eat it until I turned into it  I luv the stuff....ALWAYS what I go for on cheats.

I am pretty tired of food in general these days...eating the same things all the time but here are my pics:

Carbs - oatmeal, sweet potato, apples, and berries
Protein, Sirloin beef, eggs, cottage cheese (with PB)
Fats - natty PB, natty PB, and if I could control portions...NUTS AND MORE NUTS


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> i think i am one of the only people in the world who hates cheesecake


 I actually agree with you on this one. Cheesecake is NASTY IMO.


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

> Fats - natty PB, natty PB, and if I could control portions...NUTS AND MORE NUTS


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I actually agree with you on this one. Cheesecake is NASTY IMO.




You guys have sined.


----------



## LAM (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Cheesecake is my ultimate love.  ITS SO GOT DAMN BAD THOUGH.  1 slice is over 60 grams of fat.



Cheesecake rules, the only problem is that I live about 5 minutes away from the CheeseCake Factory !


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> Cheesecake rules, the only problem is that I live about 5 minutes away from the CheeseCake Factory !




Im glad I dont live Cheesecake Factory.  It is about 25 minutes form my house.  I'd be a fat bastard because that is my favorite restaurant.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2004)

Cheesecake Haters   How can you hate cheesecake


----------



## MikeyTony12 (Apr 25, 2004)

Protein: Grilled Fish, grilled chicken terraki
Carbs: Wild Rice
Fat: Olive Oil 

Protein/Fat: Salmon
Protein/Carbs/Fat: 1% Hood Cottage Cheese, Protein Shake with 3 scoops of ON Vanilla Whey, Small Banana, Dap of PB, and crushed ice mixed with water..


----------



## Pepper (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Cheesecake Haters   How can you hate cheesecake



I had to dig a bit...but I found it....


----------



## Monolith (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I had to dig a bit...but I found it....



LOL!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2004)

I love my cheesecake  oh and check it out.............beer in close reach too 

Ah screw it, I love food.


----------



## kvyd (Apr 25, 2004)

beer and cheese cake WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 25, 2004)

Is cheesecake a part of this upcoming weekends cheat meal?


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2004)

Cute pic


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Is cheesecake a part of this upcoming weekends cheat meal?


And BEER!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## seabee (Apr 25, 2004)

I blend a vanilla whey shake with a spoon of peanut butter and 1/2 cup of Fiber One cereal. 40 grms protein, 25 carbs, 15 fat, fiber, natural oils.  300 cals.


----------



## Michael D (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Oliver, what song are those lyrics from.  It is killing me cause it is right on the tip of my tongue.


----------

